# New Skaven Army book at Gamesday???



## Superstring670 (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone in the know if the new Skaven Army Book will be available to either buy or view at Gamesday UK or even any of the miniatures will be the same.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No. There's been nothing on the new skaven. Space Wolves have just been released.

If it's Games Day next year, then maybe. it's expected to be winter when the next codex/army list is released (which IIRC, could be any of Beasts of Chaos, Skaven or Tomb Kings).


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

I thought skaven were due for release in november?


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they are. According to this months WD they are released in November I think. I don't have it nearby right now so can't be completely sure.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah, i checked, it says, "the end of 2009 willl see the rise of the ratmen" and "keep your eyes peeled for November's edition of white dwarf for more details". So definately due november / december time, I don't know about being available at games day though, although im sure we'll get to see previews of the models


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah, I see Games Workshops ploy now - 

"Our magazine is shit, so we'll release unique information so people have to pay £50 a year to buy a catalgoue."

In that case, my bad. Maybe.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

They are out November apparently with the return of many new and old warmachines


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Bring on the Doomwheel! Can't wait for my ratmen to gain a few pounds of muscle.

I have seen tonnes of lists of things people think will be brought in, most of which seem pretty far-fetched to me, but WD said "expect to see...the return of some classic skaven artifice..." sounds like a doomwheel to me!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Cleitus_the_Black said:


> Bring on the Doomwheel! Can't wait for my ratmen to gain a few pounds of muscle.
> 
> I have seen tonnes of lists of things people think will be brought in, most of which seem pretty far-fetched to me, but WD said "expect to see...the return of some classic skaven artifice..." sounds like a doomwheel to me!


Im fairly convinced that the ratwheel has been confirmed somewhere in clear text, just cant remember where...

About Skavens and GD that sounds like a very likely event. SWs are confirmed and more or less already exposed in their full might. Skavens would defo do good with a big nice "news splash promotion" there, and Id be quite suprized if that doesnt happen


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> Im fairly convinced that the ratwheel has been confirmed somewhere in clear text, just cant remember where...


Really? Cool. I'm really looking forward to the model for it. I wasn't the biggest fan of the old one, but I think they could do amazing things with it.

Edit: Found an article that seems to confirm it. http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=3800006a


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Cleitus_the_Black said:


> Really? Cool. I'm really looking forward to the model for it. I wasn't the biggest fan of the old one, but I think they could do amazing things with it.
> 
> Edit: Found an article that seems to confirm it. http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=3800006a


I have so many fond memories of shooting the ratarsed engineer that was so visible on the old model. Wonder of them rats have realized he should have more protection in its new form 
Tbh I think it will work as a goofy chariot though so I guess my grand days of engineer sniping are long over:laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eshin Triad NOW please.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I didn't want to start a new thread for a tiny question, so I'll just ask it here: are the current models going to be replaced by new ones? I'm curious because I've been thinking of getting into Fantasy too and I really love the Skaven.


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

i think the clanrats definatley are, but so far they're the only models i've seen. but theres nothing to stop you going out and buying a lod of the current ones before they go out of stock. would be quite cool to use the current ones as Clanrats and the new ones as Clanrat Slaves, as they seem to look a lot weedier IMO.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

forestreverie said:


> yeah, i checked, it says, "the end of 2009 willl see the rise of the ratmen" and "keep your eyes peeled for November's edition of white dwarf for more details". So definately due november / december time, I don't know about being available at games day though, although im sure we'll get to see previews of the models


The Skaven are the main feature in next month's White Dwarf (359) so November seems the best bet to me.



Vaz said:


> Ah, I see Games Workshops ploy now -
> 
> "Our magazine is shit, so we'll release unique information so people have to pay £50 a year to buy a catalgoue."
> 
> In that case, my bad. Maybe.


The Magazine is decidely better than the catalogue, since the latter never tells you the prices.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

To return to the OPs question, was the Skaven Armybook actually shown at Gamesday UK??!?

It doesnt really seem that way to me which seems _very_ strange:shok:


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

nah, they showed the front cover, which we've already seen, but that was about it as far as i could see


----------

